# Is API Leaf Zone safe for Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

I've used it before, never had a problem with shrimp.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

You will be fine using it.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

API Leaf Zone is just K + Fe.. neither of these are particularly harmful to shrimp.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Fertilizers*

Hello mio...

If you have undemanding plants and a reasonable number of fish in the tank, there's no need for commercial fertilizers. The fish, fed a balanced diet of flakes, freeze dried and frozen foods will provide all the nutrients the plants need. Add to this a good water change routine to maintain good mineral levels and you're giving the plants everything they need for sustained growth. 

The simpler, the better.

B


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

To add on to what BBradbury is saying I wouldn't utilize Leaf Zone unless you are noticing a K or Fe deficiency in your plants.


----------

